# RCI Membership Fee going up January 1,2015



## silentg (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Tuggers!
If you are going to renew your membership to RCI, do it before the first of the year, price is going up to $99.00 a year. Just an FYI
Happy New Year!
TerryC


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 26, 2014)

Mine was expiring in March, so I 're-upped'. $124 for 1 yr. In RCI Points. Arrrg.


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting that, my weeks account was going to expire next year.  I renewed just now, using the 5 years for $349 option.  That works out to just under $70 per year.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 27, 2014)

for some reason I am a member to 2023, now I don't own any more timeshares, but have 158 tpus.  I don't think I an make them last til 2023 so i may have to get another ownership.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 27, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> for some reason I am a member to 2023, now I don't own any more timeshares, but have 158 tpus.  I don't think I an make them last til 2023 so i may have to get another ownership.



Or you could just use them for last call inventory...


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 27, 2014)

I loved RCI in the 80s; tolerated them in the 90s; slowly wound down my use of them after 2000.  Primary reason was higher costs; secondary was inept representatives.

George


----------



## garyk01 (Dec 27, 2014)

*I switched to SFX exchange, phoned RCI and they gave me a refund for my remaining yea*



bogey21 said:


> I loved RCI in the 80s; tolerated them in the 90s; slowly wound down my use of them after 2000.  Primary reason was higher costs; secondary was inept representatives.
> 
> George



remaining years I cancelled RCI , I use SFX now. very happy with them, limited inventory, however all they have are top notch places.


----------



## dreamin (Dec 27, 2014)

*Weeks Accounts ONLY*

Today I spoke to a rep at RCI thinking I would extend my membership before Jan. 1st.  I was informed that only the Weeks accounts are increasing by $10/year; whereas Points accounts will remain the same.


----------



## wrb1000 (Dec 27, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Or you could just use them for last call inventory...



Can you belong to RCI, without exchanging, and just use the last calls?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 27, 2014)

wrb1000 said:


> Can you belong to RCI, without exchanging, and just use the last calls?



You can, as long as you have had an RCI membership through ownership at one point in time. The same applies to an individual II account. If you owned a week and were a member, in most cases you can continue to be a member even if you sell your week. It all depends on if the resort you sell notifies RCI or II that you no longer own.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't think it matters if your resort notifies RCI, because I haven't owned anything for two years.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 27, 2014)

Agree.  Don't think RCI would care.  You've pre-paid your membership so should be entitled to enjoy the benefits, plus you have TPUs in your account.  They would surely love you to use those TPUs for exchanges.


----------



## theo (Dec 28, 2014)

*Yessa!*



bogey21 said:


> I loved RCI in the 80s; tolerated them in the 90s; slowly wound down my use of them after 2000.  Primary reason was higher costs; secondary was inept representatives.
> 
> George



Mostly a similar experience here, although in our instance  I would replace the cost / inept rep concern with a clear and significant decrease in desirable exchange inventory (probably the direct result of RCI renting out the best deposits on their own, without ever allowing them into the exchange inventory pool at all).


----------



## big1ed (Dec 28, 2014)

*RCI ripoff*

We own in the Royal Resorts(RR) in Cancun. They have been " threatening' to convert from Interval to RCI for years. BTW, II had a 3 year updating membership for 99 bucks. 3 more years and I'm done with RR as well ( 2018 the 30 years expires ). Would not enough paper here to explain what's wrong with RR. So they are going the route of DVC, which we sold after 15 years. After 2018, it's II's getaways for us.


----------



## Ann (Dec 28, 2014)

*Gave up timeshare because of two things*

I gave up my timeshare because of two things:

RCI fees

Can't take my dog with me to most places.

And, since my RCI membership expired, I have gotten an invitation from RCI to renew my membership------  at $29 for the first year.


----------



## alexadeparis (Dec 29, 2014)

*RCI Membership = Endless Vacation Magazine?*

I just saw this at the bottom of the website, I don't remember ever seeing this before (unless I have just been really unobservant)

"*Use of the term "Membership" is intended to denote subscription to the Endless Vacation® magazine, the official travel publication of RCI. RCI benefits are obtained only via a subscription to the magazine."


----------

